# Ollech & Wajs?



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Had a quick look at these on an American site, even though they are apparently Swiss made. Opinions anyone?


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mart

Is there something missing there?

John


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Browse the past threads, I think you'll find a thriving community of Wajs fans here, of whom I'm a very new member.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Mart said:


> Had a quick look at these on an American site, even though they are apparently Swiss made. Opinions anyone?


You do know that our host, Roy, is an O&W reseller? http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Ollech_Wajs.html


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Checked with our host, he says he will have some stock in in a month or so


----------

